# Mbuna tank establishment



## Finbuddha (May 25, 2018)

Hi there, I am a relative novice having just joined Cichlid forum and have been keeping cichlids for approx 18mnths.
I am keen to establish a good Mbuna tank that ensures good health and welfare for the species in it. I therefore wanted to ask people's thoughts, suggestions or advice for species management.
My tank is a 75gallon Jewell trigon, with the standard substrate and many rocks containing nooks and crevices, along with some foliage. I currently have three species, 2 adult Male Greshakei, 7 female Salousi and 8 (recently added) juvenile Demasoni. I am keen to eventually add another species but am in no rush. Will these species develop together ok? As I have read different things, and what would be a safe addition species wise - Acei ?

Thanks in advance, and Hello✋


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I see only a juwel trigon 190 and 350 (liters). Neither is 75G...what are the dimensions of your tank?

The trigon is not an ideal shape for mbuna because it is not a very long tank. I would rehome the greshakei and demasoni and add saulosi for a species tank.


----------



## chris29909 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello... *** been keeping a 75g male mbuna tank have had very good results keeping 1 to 3 of 10 differant species. 
the greshakei,salousi are great mbuna not very aggerssive and fit in well with many others, 
Im not to fimilar with the demasoni aggressiveness but theres lots of info about them on this site 
good luck always..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think most would find the average greshakei aggressive. Demasoni in a 75G are often better in large groups of 12 to 15 and you may find you can manage aggression of other species better with 1m:4f of each...shoot for 20 individuals in a 75G when stocking mixed gender mbuna.


----------



## chris29909 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello. How is your tank doing have you made any adjustments to your stock ? This is a great hobby that i totally enjoy. I only have Mbuna tanks now days.


----------

